# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Westkste Australien Wer ist dabei.

## yogi76

Werde im Dezember / Januar an die Westkste von Australien.
Habe vor einen Bus zu mieten und dann zu schauen wo es weht.
Wenn ihr gleich oder hnliche Plne habt, dann meldet euch!
Beste Gre
Jrg

----------

